# how to apply for uk visit visa from uae



## alishar (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello,

im currently living in Dubai, UAE for 11 years, by origin from Pakistan. want to have a general visit to uk on december 28 till 1 jan. please need guidance whether it is possible. 
do i have to show my hotel booking for the same?

Alishar


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

alishar said:


> Hello,
> 
> im currently living in Dubai, UAE for 11 years, by origin from Pakistan. want to have a general visit to uk on december 28 till 1 jan. please need guidance whether it is possible.
> do i have to show my hotel booking for the same?


Yes, plus return flights (not booked ticket but details of flights you wish to take), medical insurance, finance (bank statement), sponsorship letter (if you are going to stay with relatives etc), and ties at home in UAE (employer's letter confirming employment and expected date of return, family responsibility etc). 
See UK Border Agency | General visitors about general visitor visa
UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the United Arab Emirates on applying in UAE


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, plus return flights (not booked ticket but details of flights you wish to take), medical insurance, finance (bank statement), sponsorship letter (if you are going to stay with relatives etc), and ties at home in UAE (employer's letter confirming employment and expected date of return, family responsibility etc).
> See UK Border Agency | General visitors about general visitor visa
> UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the United Arab Emirates on applying in UAE


Hi Alishar

Following on from what Joppa has said, note that you will require at least three months of (certified) bank statements; a clearly-worded NOC from your employer (confirming your position/salary/expected date of return to work) and a photocopy of your passport and UAE residence visa.

Follow the link Joppa provided: you will need to book an appointment (online) with VFS, so that you can submit your application in person and have your biometrics taken. VFS has recently moved to Wafi Mall. The process should take no more than two weeks, assuming everything is in order.

(We have applied for UK visitor visas here in Dubai seven times in the last five years.)

teuchter


----------



## noodie (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all,
I am married to a british citizen and we r settled in dubai. I had 5 yrs visa to uk qnd its expired now. Ive een to uk number of times. I was wondering what visa to apply for uk as this time il be travelling with my wife.fyi am married 3 months back.will appreciate your reply


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noodie said:


> Hi all,
> I am married to a british citizen and we r settled in dubai. I had 5 yrs visa to uk qnd its expired now. Ive een to uk number of times. I was wondering what visa to apply for uk as this time il be travelling with my wife.fyi am married 3 months back.will appreciate your reply


Still the same visitor visa. Whether you are issued with a multiple-entry visitor visa or not depends on the consulate. If you want to settle (live permanently) in UK, you have to apply for a spouse visa.


----------



## noodie (Oct 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Still the same visitor visa. Whether you are issued with a multiple-entry visitor visa or not depends on the consulate. If you want to settle (live permanently) in UK, you have to apply for a spouse visa.


Thank you for your reply.one more question.can i apply for spouse visa and not settle in uk? Some informative links wud really help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noodie said:


> Thank you for your reply.one more question.can i apply for spouse visa and not settle in uk? Some informative links wud really help


With spouse visa, you can go in and out of UK at will. The idea is gradually you build up eligibility for indefinite leave to remain. Since it costs so much more than a visit visa, there is little point in getting one.


----------



## noodie (Oct 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> With spouse visa, you can go in and out of UK at will. The idea is gradually you build up eligibility for indefinite leave to remain. Since it costs so much more than a visit visa, there is little point in getting one.


Thank you again.actually we have a plan to go back to uk once we are blessed with children.gettin a visit visa for 5 or 10 yrs is not an issue for me.immigration rules are not clear for partners of uk nationals settled overseas,so we wanted to take a right decision where we can benefit in the future.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noodie said:


> Thank you again.actually we have a plan to go back to uk once we are blessed with children.gettin a visit visa for 5 or 10 yrs is not an issue for me.immigration rules are not clear for partners of uk nationals settled overseas,so we wanted to take a right decision where we can benefit in the future.


The time to get your settlement visa is when you are ready to relocate as a family to UK. There is little point in doing so before, as a) you won't be approved if you aren't moving to UK with your UK partner and b) it's not meant for short visits to UK.
Visitor visa (either one-off or multi-entry) is the correct visa to get for a partner of British citizen living abroad who is a visa-national.


----------



## noodie (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,
One quick question.If a couple is settled overseas for 5 years and now they Have decided to move back to uk, does the foreign spouse has to live in the Uk for another 5 yrs for indefinite stay.as usual ur reply will be appreciated.
Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

noodie said:


> Hi,
> One quick question.If a couple is settled overseas for 5 years and now they Have decided to move back to uk, does the foreign spouse has to live in the Uk for another 5 yrs for indefinite stay.as usual ur reply will be appreciated.


Unfortunately yes, under the new rules.


----------

